# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  12V svina akumulatoru lādētājs

## karloslv

Iedvesmojoties no shēmas šeit: http://ebatterychargers.com/lead-acid-c ... er-20.html, izveidoju lādētāju uz PC barokļa bāzes. Man patika tas, ka shēma ir vienkārša (analogais spēks!), lādē 2 etapos (turklāt akumulatoru var atstāt pieslēgtu neierobežoti ilgi), un tai ir termokompensācija (svarīgi, ja nākas lādēt akumulatoru garāžā). 

Shēma pēc būtības palika tā pati ar nelielām modifikācijām: 
1) par OP izmantoju LM358, jo tāds bija pa rokai
2) tādēļ nācās pārtaisīt strāvas mērīšanas ķēdi no high-side uz low-side
3) vienkāršoju OP izejas ķēdi

PC baroklis ir pateicīgs ar to, ka spēj dot diezgan lielu jaudu 12V ķēdē un turklāt tas jau ir gatavs. Konkrētais PC baroklis savus izejas spriegumus kontrolē, no tiem ar rezistoru dalītāju izveidojot svērto vidējo un salīdzinot ar atskaites spriegumu, kurš šajā baroklī ir 2,6V. Pašā baroklī izmaiņas bija minimālas:
1) Atvienoju veco atgriezeniskās saites ķēdi un nomainīju uz savējo
2) Ventilatoru pārslēdzu no 12V uz 5V ķēdi, lai tas nešņāktu tik neciešami

Strāvas mērīšanai izveidoju 0,1 omu rezistoru no nihroma stieples. Piestiprināju to gaisa plūsmas ceļā, lai dzesējas, jo 10A x 0,1omi dod 10W siltuma.

Vēl varētu pielikt maksimālās lādēšanas strāvas ierobežošanas ķēdi, jo LM358 vēl ir viena puse brīva. Ir arī nenovērsts trūkums, ka, barošanas blokam atvienojoties no tīkla, pieslēgtais akumulators sāk izlādēties caur to. Varētu to, protams, risināt ar kādu releju, taču man tie ļoti nepatīk.

Bildes:




Shēma:

----------


## osscar

Labs verķis  ::  saimniecībā noder+ izpildījums akurāts!

----------


## Didzis

Viss jau labi un smuki, tikai mans trīsdesmit gadus vecais lādētājs darbojas vēl tagad un gan jau vēl trīsdesmit gadus kalpos, bet parādiet man impulsu barbloku, kurš var tik ilgi izvilkt  ::  .

----------


## osscar

Man arī vēl labi kalpo vecais krievu lādeklis  ::  bet šī ideja jau nav peļama, ja lieks baroklis mētājas pagaldē. Nav jau liela skāde ja nosvils  ::

----------


## karloslv

> Viss jau labi un smuki, tikai mans trīsdesmit gadus vecais lādētājs darbojas vēl tagad un gan jau vēl trīsdesmit gadus kalpos, bet parādiet man impulsu barbloku, kurš var tik ilgi izvilkt  .


 Piekrītu, nav šaubu, ka transformators parastais ir daudz robustāks un izdzīvo pat atomkara gadījumā (un ķīniešu baroklis ir un paliek ķīniešu baroklis). Šis vienkārši ir ilustratīvs piemērs, ka foruma lietotāji arī kaut ko būvē, ne tikai runā  ::  Vajadzīgās detaļas bija pa rokai, un darba šeit tiešām bija diezgan maz, lai iegūtu labu rezultātu. Varbūt kādam noder šī pieredze.

----------


## Slowmo

Ventilators Tev labi griežas no 5V? Daudzi 12V ventilatori tā negribīgi startējas pie tik zema sprieguma. Ja pie 12V ir par ātru, var arī starp 5V un 12V pievienot, lai iegūtu 7V.

----------


## juris90

> Iedvesmojoties no shēmas šeit: http://ebatterychargers.com/lead-acid-c ... er-20.html, izveidoju lādētāju uz PC barokļa bāzes. Man patika tas, ka shēma ir vienkārša (analogais spēks!), lādē 2 etapos (turklāt akumulatoru var atstāt pieslēgtu neierobežoti ilgi), un tai ir termokompensācija (svarīgi, ja nākas lādēt akumulatoru garāžā). 
> 
> Shēma pēc būtības palika tā pati ar nelielām modifikācijām: 
> 1) par OP izmantoju LM358, jo tāds bija pa rokai
> 2) tādēļ nācās pārtaisīt strāvas mērīšanas ķēdi no high-side uz low-side
> 3) vienkāršoju OP izejas ķēdi
> 
> PC baroklis ir pateicīgs ar to, ka spēj dot diezgan lielu jaudu 12V ķēdē un turklāt tas jau ir gatavs. Konkrētais PC baroklis savus izejas spriegumus kontrolē, no tiem ar rezistoru dalītāju izveidojot svērto vidējo un salīdzinot ar atskaites spriegumu, kurš šajā baroklī ir 2,6V. Pašā baroklī izmaiņas bija minimālas:
> 1) Atvienoju veco atgriezeniskās saites ķēdi un nomainīju uz savējo
> ...


 ar 12v ir tachu par maz lai ladetu svina akumulatoru, tam vajak kadus 14 voltus.

----------


## karloslv

> ar 12v ir tachu par maz lai ladetu svina akumulatoru, tam vajak kadus 14 voltus.


 Ja būtu nedaudz piepūlējis smadzeni un paskatījies, kā shēma strādā, izvairītos no tik muļķīgiem komentāriem. Shēma dod 14,4V sākotnēji, un, kad uzlādes strāva kļūst mazāka par ~0,15A, tad pārslēdzas uz 13,6V.

----------


## juris90

> ar 12v ir tachu par maz lai ladetu svina akumulatoru, tam vajak kadus 14 voltus.
> 
> 
>  Ja būtu nedaudz piepūlējis smadzeni un paskatījies, kā shēma strādā, izvairītos no tik muļķīgiem komentāriem. Shēma dod 14,4V sākotnēji, un, kad uzlādes strāva kļūst mazāka par ~0,15A, tad pārslēdzas uz 13,6V.


 atvaino nebij laika ilgi ko petit tik parlaidu acis bildem un textam pari ,bet neiedziļinajos.

----------


## habitbraker

Kādā veidā tas opamps samazina to spriegumu, ja neizmanto sprieguma stabilizatoru?

Un es pareizi sapratu to shēmu linkā? : Tiklīdz uzlādes strāva kļūs mazāka par 180 mA (aķis uzlādējies)-> Uz 0.1R rezistora kritīs <18mV, kas ir mazāk par 18 mV atskaites spriegumu. Uz opampa neinvertejosās ieejas spriegums klūs mazak pozitīvs par invertejoso, tapēc izejā būs negatīvs spriegums. Tas atver PNP tranzistoru, kas savukārt kontrolē LM350 spriegumu. Kā arī iededz Charge LEDu. un izdedz float ledu. 

Vienkārši doma lādēt mazu svina skābes aķīt un gribas saprast to lādētāju.   ::

----------


## karloslv

Jā, pareizi saproti, oriģinālā shēma darbojas tā, kā aprakstīji. 

Tas tranzistors darbojas viltīgi. LM350 uztur 1,25V spriegumu starp Vout un Adj kājām, un tas nozīmē, ka tas izejas spriegumu regulē tā, lai dabūtu tos 1,25V. Tā kā izejas spriegumam ir dalītājs, tad viss notiek. Kad atveras tranzistors, tas patiesībā izmaina dalītāja darbību. Starp Vout un Adj joprojām būs 1,25V, bet izejas spriegumu LM350 būs spiests mainīt, lai uzturētu tos pašus 1,25V.

Manā shēmā ir tieši tas pats, tikai LM350 lomu izpilda PC barošanas bloks. Tas iegūst no izejas spriegumiem 2,6V spriegumu un pēc tā kontrolē izejas spriegumu. Es oriģinālo dalītāju atslēdzu un izveidoju savējo. Tranzistora manā shēmā nav, bet opamps arī spēj 'noraut' izeju uz leju un izmainīt dalītāja darbību.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies. Un tas dalītājs ir sarkanā un zilā ķēde paralēli? Posmā stap izeju un adj kāju ir Const spriegums, un spriegums mainās izmainot pārējā dalītāja pretastību(sajā gadijumā ar paverot aizverot trani). LM350 meginot saglabāt tos const 1,25 V arī regulē izejas spr.. Saja gadijumā pretastība samazināsies (Tranis atvērsies) un tas arī nozīmē to izejas sprieguma samazināšanos?

----------


## defs

Kam tik sarežģīti? Es uzbūvēju pirms vairākiem gadiem uz parasta trafa, pie sekundārā diožu tilts.Pēc tam seko tiristors.Tiristora vadibai toreiz nopirku pa 1,8 ls žiguļa ģeneratora regulētāju. Un ar kabeli to aparātu pieštepseleju pie aizpipetaja ligzdas. Kad ziema prasās palādēt,tad saštepselē un akumulators jūtas tā,it kā strādātu ģenerators-pārlādēt nevar,jo spriegums tiek ierobežots. Uz tiristora vadības galu "G" spriegums no regulatora izejas japadod caur balasta pretestību. Izejā vēl pieslēdzu zemomīgu jaudīgu pretestību virknē ar slodzi,tai paralēli caur pretestību gaismas diodi-lai redz,kad ir kontakts.Kad gaismas diode sāk mirgot,tad arī pilns akumulators.

----------


## karloslv

Jā, lai gan tajā dalītājā ietilpst arī LM334 ķēde. Lai sarēķinātu, kā tas darbojas, īsti nevar rēķināt pēc klasiskā dalītāja formulas Ra/(Ra+Rb), bet jārēķina pēc strāvām. Ir zināms spriegums apakšā (0V), starp vidu un augšu (1,25V), un zināms, ka caur LM334 noteiktā temperatūrā plūdīs noteikta strāva, tad var sarēķināt visas pārējās strāvas un izrēķināt, kāds būs izejas spriegums gan pie aizvērta, gan atvērta tranzistora. Bet var arī vienkārši nomaketēt to shēmu un pieregulēt, lai strādā tā, kā vajag  :: 

Defs, beigu beigās tavs projekts izklausās tikpat sarežģīts  ::  Nu manuprāt te ne tavā, ne manā shēmā nekā kosmiska nav, septiņas detaļas jāsavieno.

----------


## habitbraker

NU skaidrs. Taisīšu , bet bez tā LM334. Kā nekā lādēšu istabā un mazo aķīti

----------


## edza135

man viens jautajums a cik tai shemai liela voltaza ieiet

----------


## SnacK

230V tīkla spriegums!

Tas PC baroklis pārtaisīts...


Edit: Ja domāji to pēdējo shēmu, tad tai noteikti vajag nedaudz virs 12V, Lādējot aķim vajag vairāk, nekā 12V un vēl ir jāierēķina sprieguma kritums uz regulatoru, tad kādi 16-18 varētu derēt...

----------


## edza135

a gadijuma neeieit tani shema kadi 12v jo es isti nezinu un pie tas shemas ari nav rakstits

----------


## krabis

Ak dievs cik tupi ir cilveeki palikushi!!!
Shis pats edz135 saucās par studentu, bet īsts Tvaika ielas kandidāts. Brīnos ka pasniedzēji vēl nav pakārušies ikdienā ar šādiem plānprātiņiem sastopoties. Sapostējis jau 290 postu un viens par otru debīlāki. Tak ej grāvjus rakt, nelien tur, kur tev nav ne mazākās sajēgas. Vai patiešām tev skolā fizikas stundās neko neiemācīja? Jeb esi no kādas palīgskolas kur fiziku defaultā nemāca? Vismaz Oma likumu tak varēji iemācīties, tas nav tik sarežģīts, un 90% tavu debīlo jautājumu atkristu! Students bljin! Es pamatskolā 3 klasē jau simtreiz vairāk zināju! Ķēms!

----------


## AndrisZ

Sen jau noskaidrojām ka Edzam ir 13 gadu. Pilnīgi normāli jautājumi tam vecumam.
Students... To jau šī mājaslapa pati piekabina klāt.  ::

----------


## SnacK

Līdz fizikai vēl patālu, vispirms gramatikas pamati jāapgūst! Vismaz tas, ka teikums sākas ar lielo burtu un beidzas ar kādu no trim pieturzīmēm!   ::

----------


## Kassspis1988

Sveiki, mani interese jusu akumulatora ladetajs ko izgatavojat no datora barošanas bloka.
Mani interese lidzigs projekts, bet man vajadzētu lai tas nedod vairak ka 1A, idealaka varianta butu 0. lidz 0.7A. Kas ir nepieciešams lai izgatavotu???



> Iedvesmojoties no shēmas šeit: http://ebatterychargers.com/lead-acid-c ... er-20.html, izveidoju lādētāju uz PC barokļa bāzes. Man patika tas, ka shēma ir vienkārša (analogais spēks!), lādē 2 etapos (turklāt akumulatoru var atstāt pieslēgtu neierobežoti ilgi), un tai ir termokompensācija (svarīgi, ja nākas lādēt akumulatoru garāžā). 
> 
> Shēma pēc būtības palika tā pati ar nelielām modifikācijām: 
> 1) par OP izmantoju LM358, jo tāds bija pa rokai
> 2) tādēļ nācās pārtaisīt strāvas mērīšanas ķēdi no high-side uz low-side
> 3) vienkāršoju OP izejas ķēdi
> 
> PC baroklis ir pateicīgs ar to, ka spēj dot diezgan lielu jaudu 12V ķēdē un turklāt tas jau ir gatavs. Konkrētais PC baroklis savus izejas spriegumus kontrolē, no tiem ar rezistoru dalītāju izveidojot svērto vidējo un salīdzinot ar atskaites spriegumu, kurš šajā baroklī ir 2,6V. Pašā baroklī izmaiņas bija minimālas:
> 1) Atvienoju veco atgriezeniskās saites ķēdi un nomainīju uz savējo
> ...

----------


## karloslv

> Sveiki, mani interese jusu akumulatora ladetajs ko izgatavojat no datora barošanas bloka.
> Mani interese lidzigs projekts, bet man vajadzētu lai tas nedod vairak ka 1A, idealaka varianta butu 0. lidz 0.7A. Kas ir nepieciešams lai izgatavotu???


 Strāvas mērīšanas ķēde te principā jau ir, to veido 0,1 omu rezistors, uz kura pret zemi veidojas spriegums I*R. Shēma sanāktu līdzīga, tikai komparators uz otru pusi (pārsniedzot noteikto strāvu, sāktu "vilkt" 2,6V atbalsta spriegumu uz augšu). Tāds risinājums gan nebūtu pats labākais.

----------


## karlisV

> Iedvesmojoties no shēmas šeit: http://ebatterychargers.com/lead-acid-c ... er-20.html, izveidoju lādētāju uz PC barokļa bāzes. Man patika tas, ka shēma ir vienkārša (analogais spēks!), lādē 2 etapos (turklāt akumulatoru var atstāt pieslēgtu neierobežoti ilgi), un tai ir termokompensācija (svarīgi, ja nākas lādēt akumulatoru garāžā). 
> 
> Shēma pēc būtības palika tā pati ar nelielām modifikācijām: 
> 1) par OP izmantoju LM358, jo tāds bija pa rokai
> 2) tādēļ nācās pārtaisīt strāvas mērīšanas ķēdi no high-side uz low-side
> 3) vienkāršoju OP izejas ķēdi
> 
> PC baroklis ir pateicīgs ar to, ka spēj dot diezgan lielu jaudu 12V ķēdē un turklāt tas jau ir gatavs. Konkrētais PC baroklis savus izejas spriegumus kontrolē, no tiem ar rezistoru dalītāju izveidojot svērto vidējo un salīdzinot ar atskaites spriegumu, kurš šajā baroklī ir 2,6V. Pašā baroklī izmaiņas bija minimālas:
> 1) Atvienoju veco atgriezeniskās saites ķēdi un nomainīju uz savējo
> ...


 kas ir 5 izvads no lm358
rfz? vai nemaku salasit?
un kam isti sija gadijuma ir vajadziga stravas merisana(nihroma stieple)?

----------


## osscar

tev tak jau teicu palasi datu lapu - kāds rfz, tur tak parādīts kas ir opampa 5 kāja...un man liekas, ka šajā shēmā tā netiek izmantota , tu aprakstu izlasīji, pirms postēji ? autors tak raksta , ka no duāl'aopampa vienu pusi tik izmantoja. nu uz rezstora(stieples) mēra gan jau spriegum akritumu un pēc oma likuma izrēķina strāvu. vai pemet tam paralēli V metru un nokalibrē. netiki galā ar 3 kāju LM regulatoru , tagad ķersies klāt impulsniekam ? vēlu veiksmi.

----------

